# How to make .exe files in Visual Basic 6.0?



## zegulas (Jan 5, 2009)

Well thats it!
I was able to make a .exe file in Visual Basic 2008, but I can't see any such options in 6.0!


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 6, 2009)

if u want to create an .exe file of ur project or program then go to File>Make <your project name>.exe click on it then save your file at desired place and with desired name.


----------



## zegulas (Jan 6, 2009)

That option is not active, what should I do?


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 7, 2009)

first u have to open ur project,do some coding and u can generate the file. it will be active only when u have opened up ur project file.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Make exe option is also disabled in education edition.


----------



## zegulas (Jan 8, 2009)

Ya I had opened my project, with full working code in it. But I guess as ruturaj3 said, mine may be the education edition, how do we check? It also doesn't have the MSDN in it.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 9, 2009)

Go to help -- About. MSDN is not available wit edu edition. But u can check msdn online.


----------

